# 942 and voip phone connections



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

New 942 user(Love it) but having problems with VOIP connections.

I have read you can try to enter a #99 in the prefix to slow down the dialing unit of the PVR 942 but cant seem to get it to take the # sign. Does anyone have an idea how this works?
Thanks

Louis


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

should be a *99.. I haven't figured it out myself. 

*99 is supposed to tell Vonage to make the phone call without data compression.. about 64k. You might try setting up your phone adapter to not compress calls if that is possible.


----------



## seibundo (Feb 3, 2006)

What about Verizon Voicewing? Does it have the same issues as Vonage? I have been thinking about signing up for Voicewing.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Niel,

I tried to enter *99 but it will only take the 99.

Is there a trick to get it to accept characters?

Thanks

Louis


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

I have no problems with Vonage or Callvantage with Tivo calling, but you need an external modem and serial cable. Check out weakness.com they sell both. I cant believe something like that wouldnt work for E* equipment as well.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

weakness.com?
this shows error for that URL.

Are you stating an external modem needs to connect with the 942 in order to communicate with dish thru Vonage or similar voip.
Regards,
Louis


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

portagent said:


> weakness.com?
> this shows error for that URL.
> 
> Are you stating an external modem needs to connect with the 942 in order to communicate with dish thru Vonage or similar voip.
> ...


My 942 works with sunrocket without any tweaking. Sun rocket is great. I used to have vonage and never was able to get my old 921 to work with it.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

portagent said:


> I tried to enter *99 but it will only take the 99.
> 
> Is there a trick to get it to accept characters?


Entering *99 currently isn't supported. I've heard some rumblings that this may be added in a future software update. It wouldn't hurt to post a feature request here, per the 942 forum rules.



> When posting in this forum, please use the following thread title naming conventions:
> FEATURE REQUEST: Description - use this title for feature requests and discussion about feature requests.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.weaknees.com is what he meant. They are the tivo kings. Want a HD tivo that will hold 100 hours of HD, They are your place!!

Jon


----------



## scob-dog (Dec 29, 2003)

portagent said:


> weakness.com?
> this shows error for that URL.
> 
> Are you stating an external modem needs to connect with the 942 in order to communicate with dish thru Vonage or similar voip.
> ...


I have Vonage and the 942 and 921, both connect just fine without an external modem and without adjustments to boxes.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I am using the AT&T service with no problems (and no external modems). What I had to do was configure my AT&T service (via the online account setup) to enable modem/fax support. I suspect that this utilizes a different codec which requires more bandwidth. The call quality is fantastic, and the Dish equipment doesn't have any problems using it.


----------

